# Chicken Marinade



## jpmcgrew (Sep 11, 2004)

1 meddium onion coarsly chopped
1 TBL fine chopped fresh ginger
4 cloves garlic
1/2 cup of ver thick yoqurt
1 tsp cayenne pepper
salt to taste
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 TBL Garam Masala
Blend up in blender

This is your marinade enough fo2 2 small cut up frying chickens make slits down to the bone in the pieces  dont worry if chicken looks torn up that way marinade really gets in there.



Rub marinade really well into chicken.
Marinade at least over night or a minimum of 10 hours.Turning chicken over a few times. 
When ready to cook take chicken out of marinade and sprinkle another    1 TBL of Garam Masala on chicken.
and cook em up.
When meat starts to cook a bit brush with ghee,(clarified butter )or a little oil.


----------

